# Milwaulkee Quick change drill extensions



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

These are great. I picked up (2) 18" and one 6".
http://www.milwaukeetool.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=48-28-1030&CategoryName=SC:+Extensions


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought two of them last year and love em. 

I hate extensions with the hex screws that always get lost, stripped, and/or full of wood.

I wish they had these when I did alot of new construction.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I needed to reach up into a 2x4 space about 36" and drill a 1.5" hole. I used two of those 18" extensions and the self feed bit. Worked great.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> These are great. I picked up (2) 18" and one 6".
> http://www.milwaukeetool.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=48-28-1030&CategoryName=SC:+Extensions


 
Where the extension couples. What is the smallest size hole will it follow through?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Where the extension couples. What is the smallest size hole will it follow through?


Looks like about 3/4 but I have not measured it.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Where the extension couples. What is the smallest size hole will it follow through?


 I would say about 1''- 1 1/8.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm going to check those out. I have a few of the old style extensions and I think they're both missing one set screw. Add that to me having to carry around an allen wrench to change bits. These look pretty cool. :thumbsup:








Paul


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I'm going to check those out. I have a few of the old style extensions and I think they're both missing one set screw. Add that to me having to carry around an allen wrench to change bits. These look pretty cool. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are impact rated. Very well built. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

These are awesome.:thumbup: I use 1 6" and 1 12" and they are waaaaayyy better than the old style. When the bit locks in, it's IN and much less wobble than the old style too.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

JK949 said:


> These are awesome.:thumbup: I use 1 6" and 1 12" and they are waaaaayyy better than the old style. When the bit locks in, it's IN and much less wobble than the old style too.


Hows the leg brother? Hope your back in action.:thumbsup:


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Stitches are out as of yesterday. Soonest availability for P.T. is Aug 24th, so I'm going to have to kick my own tail. Next dr. appt is the 18th.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I got a few of these. They sure are a lot better than the old style. I could never keep the hex screws and they always seems to come lose when drilling. Not the quick change style, they are great:thumbsup:


----------



## Rambo (Jul 10, 2010)

just got a 12" one today 22 bucks at HD...the normal one was 20 bucks

bought it cause i couldnt find my allen wrench and found it right after i bought the new one...

wish lenox would make one i like there stuff....


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I'm going to check those out. I have a few of the old style extensions and I think they're both missing one set screw. Add that to me having to carry around an allen wrench to change bits. These look pretty cool. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

